# BNR AutoCal can’t read engine file even after obtaining auth key(2017 lt sedan gas), wondering if anyone has any advice since support has been slow



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

I got my autocal and got the key from support that I needed to run read 1 but its still giving me the $0552 error, support has been slow so I was wondering if anyone else had some ideas why this might be happening or how to fix it


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

earichmond said:


> I got my autocal and got the key from support that I needed to run read 1 but its still giving me the $0552 error, support has been slow so I was wondering if anyone else had some ideas why this might be happening or how to fix it


email their support email instead of using the ticket system for more immediate assistance/pressing issues.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> email their support email instead of using the ticket system for more immediate assistance/pressing issues.


yeah thats how I was talking to them, they told me to just try adding the key again but that didn't work so they asked for a screenshot of me adding the key to the autocal, so I sent one and now its been about a day


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Was there a resolution to this?


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Tomorrow Im supposed to talk on the phone with someone at 3 so hopefully


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Wow, hopefully they fix it. That is a pretty long wait.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah I got it in the mail two fridays ago, and then I’ll have to still wait after I read and send them the stock tune :/ At least my intake comes today


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

PolarisX said:


> Wow, hopefully they fix it. That is a pretty long wait.


Its all settled now and was able to get my tune as well as my intake in and my recirculating valve will be here Friday, car is really starting to sound alive  One thing that scared me though was trying to get the one little box thing that hooks into the intake on the little tube part I had to push it up because it was weaved under the oil line to the turbo and I saw some oil go onto the pipe of the intake, I don’t think I’m leaking oil I drove around a bit and have seen nothing after popping the hood twice


----------



## v8sten (Aug 24, 2017)

Try hooking your car to your house WiFi or mobile hotspot


----------

